# Insurgent ground assaults on KAF and BAF



## McG (20 May 2010)

> *Suicide blasts hit NATO military base*
> The Edmonton Sun
> 20 May 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## Jammer (20 May 2010)

A stroke of genius is what it was.
To even get close was ballsy enough, let alone have the wherewithall to carry on the fight for several hours. I suspect there was penetration of the perimeter by reading between the lines.
They are still a dangerous enemy. This was a huge blow to NATO and the GoA.
It's going to be a hot summer I think.


----------



## GAP (20 May 2010)

You don't have to succeed in capturing a high value target such as a large base, you just have to take advantage of normal human nature of complacency to let them know they are vulnerable. Then they have to expend that much more resources to ensure you are not successful in the future.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 May 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> You don't have to succeed in capturing a high value target such as a large base, you just have to take advantage of normal human nature of complacency to let them know they are vulnerable. Then they have to expend that much more resources to ensure you are not successful in the future.


Not to mention all the media/propaganda mileage, even the bad guys lose loads o' folks in the attack.


----------



## Thompson_JM (20 May 2010)

I wasn't surprised to hear it was Bagram.....

Any Idiot with internet over there can look at the base clear as day on Google Maps....

Seriously... they Black out Half of Kandahar Province, but The Air Base practically has Google F-ing Street view on it.... 

Some Idiot needs to get their head slapped on that OPSEC breech....


----------



## Tow Tripod (20 May 2010)

The insurgents heard that the shopping complex at Bagram was also on the chopping block so they thought they would crash the red light special!!!

Tow Tripod


----------



## 392 (20 May 2010)

Probing attack in preparation for something larger?


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 May 2010)

The Tet offensive of 1968 was a tactical disaster for North Vietnam, but a strategic success for their 'long war' strategy

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tet_Offensive


----------



## Infanteer (21 May 2010)

Bringing on fighting season with a bang!


----------



## 1feral1 (21 May 2010)

What were they thinking, hummmm...

Well this enemy really does not care what happens to themselves, more of how much damage can we inflict on the foreign troops at any cost to themselves.

They have proven time and time again that they will sacrifice their lives for their cause, and we must always remember that.  Who they kill colaterally to achieve this is insignifigant to them. That we've also seen time and time again also. Its just like a broken record, a twisted cycle of hatred and determination all mixed together going around and around.

IMHO anyways.

OWDU


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (22 May 2010)

http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/cbc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=24329179

Insurgents have launched an attack on NATO's main military base in southern Afghanistan, home to the largest contingent of Canadian Forces personnel in the country, an official said Saturday.

NATO forces spokeswoman Master Sgt. Sabrina Foster said rockets started hitting Kandahar Airfield around 8 p.m. local time, followed quickly by a ground assault. She said the attack was ongoing and she did not have more details.

People on the base reached by telephone said they heard both rockets and gunfire. According to a loudspeaker announcement, the ground attack was coming from the north side of the base.

Kandahar Airfield, just outside Kandahar City, is the launching pad for thousands of additional U.S. forces pouring into the country for a summer surge against the Taliban.


----------



## McG (22 May 2010)

CTV has a little more:


> Insurgents attack main NATO base in south Afghanistan
> CTV.ca News Staff
> 
> Date: Sat. May. 22 2010 2:04 PM ET
> ...


http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20100522/Afghanistan-Attack-100522/20100522?hub=TopStoriesV2


----------



## McG (22 May 2010)

... and BBC ties it into the bigger picture.


> *Afghan insurgents attack key Nato base in Kandahar
> Insurgents have attacked Nato's main military base in southern Afghanistan. *
> 
> Kandahar airfield was hit by rocket fire followed quickly by a ground assault, a Nato spokeswoman at the base said.
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/10135441.stm


----------



## GAP (22 May 2010)

Here's the CTV take...with video..

Insurgents attack main NATO base in south Afghanistan
Article Link
CTV.ca News Staff Sat. May. 22 2010 2:51 PM ET

Taliban insurgents have launched a brazen ground attack against the biggest NATO base in southern Afghanistan, following up a barrage of rockets fired at the Kandahar Airfield base, officials said Saturday.

Rockets began hitting Kandahar Airfield shortly after dark, at about 8 p.m. local time, said Commander Amanda Peperseim, a spokesperson for NATO forces at the base.

She said a ground attack was launched soon after the rockets began falling on the base.

Peperseim said a number of U.S. Service personnel were wounded, but had no information on the number of wounded or their conditions.

As people on the base scurried for cover in bunkers, the boom of artillery and the rattle of gunfire could be heard in the distance. A loudspeaker announcement said the ground attack was coming from the north side of the base.

Maura Axelrod, a reporter with HDNet who was inside the base, said she could hear heavy outgoing fire and that commanders had come into the bunker where she had taken cover to order all U.S. Marines with weapons to help in establishing a security perimeter.

Freelance journalist Tom Popyk told CTV News Channel that the attack was quickly beaten off.

"The coalition spokesperson tells me that was totally unsuccessful. It was just a few insurgents, basically small-arms fire," Popyk said in a telephone interview. "This attack on KAF was not well co-ordinated; it was small and was based on the north side of the sprawling air base perimeter."

"This can only really be described as basically a suicide attack by the Taliban. There was no way they were going to get inside the perimeter and certainly there was no way they were going to survive this attack." 
More on link


----------



## SeanNewman (22 May 2010)

With respect to copyright laws, the entire story can be found here by the authors:
http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2010/05/22/afghanistan-insurgents-nato-base.html

Insurgents hit Kandahar Airfield
Some injuries reported among ISAF soldiers
Last Updated: Saturday, May 22, 2010 | 4:38 PM ET 
CBC News

Insurgents were repelled after launching an attack on NATO's main military base in southern Afghanistan, home to the largest contingent of Canadian Forces personnel in the country, an official said Saturday.

Militants attempted to breach the perimeter of Kandahar Airfield but did not break through, said Squadron Leader Paul Scott, a spokesman for the International Security Assistance Force.

Rockets and mortars were used in the attack and personnel on the base were injured, Scott said. But he did not say how many injured, or the types of injuries. The nationalities of those hurt were not immediately known.

Details have also not been released on the estimated number of insurgents involved in the attack or how many of them might have been killed or injured.

"It's still ongoing at the moment," Scott told The Canadian Press. "It's still evolving."

Earlier, NATO forces spokeswoman Master Sgt. Sabrina Foster said rockets started hitting Kandahar Airfield around 8 p.m. local time, followed quickly by a ground assault.

Five rockets hit the base as people rushed to take cover in bunkers, CBC's Darrow MacIntyre said.

Read more on link above.

In related news, the UK's new defence minister is calling for a faster British withdraw as well:
http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2010/05/22/afghanistan-britain-ministers-visit.html


----------



## Armymedic (22 May 2010)

More dead insurgents...

Excellent.


----------



## Sig_Des (22 May 2010)

God...now they'll be insufferable about hitting the bunkers when the rocket alarm goes off.


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 May 2010)

For a group that claims alot of strength the taliban have trouble mustering even a couple hundred fighters against a target.


----------



## Old Sweat (22 May 2010)

I don't think they need to muster a lot of strength. They are getting lots of attention for little cost to themselves, andI suspect they are hoping for somebody to pull a Cronkite.


----------



## mariomike (22 May 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> They are getting lots of attention for little cost to themselves, andI suspect they are hoping for somebody to pull a Cronkite.



A "Cronkite moment"? 
As in, “If I’ve lost Cronkite, I’ve lost the war.”?:
http://mediamythalert.wordpress.com/2010/01/21/another-twist-to-the-cronkite-moment/


----------



## GAP (22 May 2010)

French, Dutch soldiers killed in Afghan blast
22 May 2010 18:32:05 GMT Source: Reuters
Article Link

PARIS, May 22 (Reuters) - Two foreign soldiers and an Afghan interpreter were killed by an improvised explosive device in Afghanistan, the French government said on Saturday.

A French and Dutch soldier died along with the Afghan and four other Dutch soldiers were wounded, a statement said, without specifying where or when the attack took place.

The Taliban have announced an offensive from May 20 against the government, foreign forces and diplomats in Afghanistan in response to NATO plans for an operation against the group's southern stronghold of Kandahar.

Taliban militants fired rockets and mortars at Kandahar airfield in southern Afghanistan on Saturday, wounding NATO troops, officials said.
end


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 May 2010)

Watch Officer traffic.



> 22 MAY 10 2012L: COMPLEX ATTACK: KAF: KANDAHAR PROVINCE; KAF subjected to 9 rounds of indirect fire accompanied by SAF. Will update as information becomes available.
> 
> 2020L Our guys in KAF are reporting 3 rounds…1 near the hotel, 2 near the boardwalk…..no info on the reported other 6 rkts or the SA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Infanteer (22 May 2010)

Bastards, sound like they lit up somebody's laundry!!!

As I said, just the usual fighting season announcement; somebody spent their hard earned heroin money on some extra rockets.  For guys outside the wire, it's on.


----------



## Old Sweat (22 May 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> A "Cronkite moment"?
> As in, “If I’ve lost Cronkite, I’ve lost the war.”?:
> http://mediamythalert.wordpress.com/2010/01/21/another-twist-to-the-cronkite-moment/



No. As in Cronkite, despite all evidence that TET had failed, declaring the war lost. It did wonders for his career, something that has not been lost on his wannabe successors.


----------



## ModlrMike (22 May 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I don't think they need to muster a lot of strength. They are getting lots of attention for little cost to themselves, andI suspect they are hoping for somebody to pull a Cronkite.



You'd think from the comments on CBC, that it's more a "last helicopter out of Saigon" moment.


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 May 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> You'd think from the comments on CBC, that it's more a "last helicopter out of Saigon" moment.



It could be with this administration running the war.


----------



## mariomike (22 May 2010)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> No. As in Cronkite, despite all evidence that TET had failed, declaring the war lost. It did wonders for his career, something that has not been lost on his wannabe successors.



That is what I was referring to. Sorry if my post was not clear.


----------



## Bo (23 May 2010)

I'm not sure whether this news agency's info is inaccurate or whether all the other ones are just not reporting it. 

http://www.presstv.ir/detail.aspx?id=127490&sectionid=351020403




> Militants heavily damage Kandahar base
> Sun, 23 May 2010 16:57:01 GMT
> 
> New details have emerged about a rocket attack on a NATO base in southern Afghanistan amid growing assaults on the US-led military instillations in the country.
> ...


----------



## harry8422 (23 May 2010)

I pray for the family's of the fallen and wish a speedy recovery to the wounded. R.I.P


----------



## Dog Walker (23 May 2010)

Bo said:
			
		

> I'm not sure whether this news agency's info is inaccurate or whether all the other ones are just not reporting it.
> 
> http://www.presstv.ir/detail.aspx?id=127490&sectionid=351020403



Reuters, yesterday, was reporting that only three rockets hit the base. One hit a helicopter terminal used by foreign troops, wounding four. A second hit a volleyball court in the centre of the main shopping area of the base known as the boardwalk, while the third hit nothing. 

Source: Reuters Alertnet
http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/SGE64L04J.htm


----------



## ModlrMike (23 May 2010)

Bo said:
			
		

> I'm not sure whether this news agency's info is inaccurate or whether all the other ones are just not reporting it.
> 
> http://www.presstv.ir/detail.aspx?id=127490&sectionid=351020403



I think it highly unlikely that an Iranian press organ will post accurate information about western casualties or the Taleban's successes.


----------



## vonGarvin (23 May 2010)

harry8422 said:
			
		

> I pray for the family's of the fallen and wish a speedy recovery to the wounded. R.I.P


Very noble of you to pray for the familes of the fallen.  All fallen in the KAF attack were of the enemy.  But, I must admit, that I did pray for TB that we were about to kill.  I prayed for mercy on their souls.  Then I watched them die.

:cheers:


----------



## Jammer (23 May 2010)

I felt nothing. at anytime.


----------



## vonGarvin (23 May 2010)

Jammer said:
			
		

> I felt nothing. at anytime.


Oh, I felt no remorse for them: they were my enemy.  It had to be done.  One time, clearly I thought "Dude, you picked the wrong side".  Then he died.


----------



## vonGarvin (23 May 2010)

As I read that, I see where I buggered up.  No, dude didn't die because I thought  "You picked the wrong side".  I said that as the rounds were in the air.  I hope that clears THAT up...


----------



## dogger1936 (24 May 2010)

http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/cbc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=24338611

I thought the media wasnt alowed to report on where the rockets hit...


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 May 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> No, dude didn't die because I thought  "You picked the wrong side".  I said that as the rounds were in the air.



I have heard that the Technoviking has some mysterious powers...... 
Just sayin' 


Oddball


----------



## cn (24 May 2010)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/cbc-article.aspx?cp-documentid=24338611
> 
> I thought the media wasnt alowed to report on where the rockets hit...



Yeah, because now they have the TGI Friday's zeroed in.


----------



## Infanteer (24 May 2010)

Question of the Day;

If you are enjoying a delicious meal _a la carte_ at TGI Fridays, and the rocket attack kicks in or worse, a ground assault (if that's what we call harrassing fire these days) takes place, how do you settle up your bill?


----------



## blacktriangle (24 May 2010)

I think it's called a "Dine and Dash".  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (24 May 2010)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Question of the Day;
> 
> If you are enjoying a delicious meal _a la carte_ at TGI Fridays, and the rocket attack kicks in or worse, a ground assault (if that's what we call harrassing fire these days) takes place, how do you settle up your bill?


If the reports are true that it kicked off at 8 pm, then the Catholics at Mass would have been in a conundrum.  (The anticipatory mass kicks off at 8 pm)  You see, once the celebration of the eucharist begins, that's it, that's all.  Ain't nobody goin' nowhere, to quote a friend of mine.  At least for the priest.

In fact, for one of the first masses I attended at KAF, the priest said that if we were in the introductory rites, up to and including the readings, then if the rocket alarm went off, then mass would end immediately.  Having said that, once the rites of communion started, well, the priest was staying put to finish the rite: the common folk were free to leave, of course.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 May 2010)

Bo said:
			
		

> I'm not sure whether this news agency's info is inaccurate or whether all the other ones are just not reporting it.
> 
> http://www.presstv.ir/detail.aspx?id=127490&sectionid=351020403


This media outlet is known to share information straight from the Taliban statements, without mentioning the Taliban's "math problems" when talking about our dead/wounded.

That said, best wishes for a speedy recovery to anyone who may need it....


----------



## Dog Walker (24 May 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> This media outlet is known to share information straight from the Taliban statements,



or from blogs....



> Military blog removed after report of wounded Canadians
> 
> http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20100523/kandahar-airfield-security-100524/20100524?hub=TopStoriesV2
> 
> ...


----------



## SeanNewman (24 May 2010)

Why are we allowing posts like those above that make mention to specific locations the rockets may have landed?

Do we really want to help them adjust their rounds?  Perhaps we could give them some adjustments they could make to hit the highest populated places at the right time, too?

Our grandparents would have been executed for treason/sabotage for helping the enemy like that.


----------



## Franko (24 May 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Why are we allowing posts like those above that make mention to specific locations the rockets may have landed?
> 
> Do we really want to help them adjust their rounds?  Perhaps we could give them some adjustments they could make to hit the highest populated places at the right time, too?
> 
> Our grandparents would have been executed for treason/sabotage for helping the enemy like that.



Heaven forbid KAFers/ reporters employ a little bit of OPSEC before hitting the "post" button.

Regards


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 May 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> As I read that, I see where I buggered up.  No, dude didn't die because I thought  "You picked the wrong side".  I said that as the rounds were in the air.  I hope that clears THAT up...



I thought you could do ANYTHING seeing as you are the Techoviking and all.   :nod:


----------



## MarkOttawa (24 May 2010)

_Torch_ post with must-listen audio:

KAF attack, or, the enemy within (notably _Globeites_): Matthew Fisher explains 
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2010/05/kaf-attack-or-enemy-within-notably.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------

